# problem with searching



## Kelso (Sep 25, 2009)

I wanted to find an old post I did. I put Kelso in the search. It did not find it. So I went to Exchanges and just kept going back till I found it on Aug 20th.

Why wouldn't the search feature work in this case?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2009)

Our search functionis glitchy - try using a google search like this - 

*"search words go here" site:tugbbs.com​*


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 25, 2009)

Kelso said:


> I wanted to find an old post I did. I put Kelso in the search. It did not find it. So I went to Exchanges and just kept going back till I found it on Aug 20th.
> 
> Why wouldn't the search feature work in this case?



If you click the down-arrow beside the Search link in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page, the built-in search function by default searches the message TEXT, which doesn't include the author's name unless you also included it in the text.  Had you searched for a term in your text, you probably would have found it quickly.

There are other search options there in that pull-down menu, though:
If you choose Advanced Search, it will take you to a page where you can have additional search options including search by username of the poster.  (You go to this same advanced search page if you click the word "Search" in the blue bar, rather than the down-arrow beside it.)  

If you choose Google Search, it will take you to a form you can use to do the same Google search mentiond by Denise, without having to enter the "site:tugbbs.com" part.

Also, in the Quick Links item in that same blue navigation bar you can easily find your existing posts, either as the threads you've posted in, or as individual posts.


----------

